# Housing two adult ball python morphs in one cage?



## Sleazoid (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't think it should be done, for the fact that they are solitary in the wild, but housing an adult male and female in the same cage, provided enough hides and space. What would be the cons of this? If a snake were to get sick and pass on the sickness. I cannot think of many, but it would be very neat for me to house my two ball pythons together, but I highly doubt I will ever do it for the sole fact that it isn't needed.


----------



## tjmi2000 (Aug 21, 2010)

The biggest concern with housing multiple snakes in the same cage is cannibalism.  I don't believe ball pythons are known for this but with the price of some of those morphs I certainly wouldn't take that risk.


----------



## Sleazoid (Aug 21, 2010)

tjmi2000 said:


> The biggest concern with housing multiple snakes in the same cage is cannibalism.  I don't believe ball pythons are known for this but with the price of some of those morphs I certainly wouldn't take that risk.


Yeah, I agree. They don't cannibalize if they are of the same size, but it is possible just not recommended. I have just wanted to buy some animals lately that could co-exist well together. Like Barred tiger salamanders or some species of Poison Dart Frogs.


----------



## pitbulllady (Aug 21, 2010)

If they were purchased from a reputable breeder and not WC, neither of them should HAVE any diseases in the first place!  That is a husbandry issue, unrelated to housing.  The worst disease of Ball Pythons, IBD, is spread through the air, so it wouldn't matter if the animals were housed together or not for an infected snake to pass the virus on to other animals in the same building.

Ball Pythons aren't cannibalistic except for the accident where two snakes had hold of the same prey item, and the larger one wound up swalling the smaller one along with the prey.  I keep some of my Boas in pairs, and they do just fine.  I separate them for feeding and put them back together.  Boas do seem to love to pile up together, no matter how much space you give them.  I don't recommend putting two adult males together during the breeding season becasue both male BP's and Boas will often fight, but female x female or female x male pairs will get along just fine.

pitbulllady


----------



## Sleazoid (Aug 21, 2010)

pitbulllady said:


> If they were purchased from a reputable breeder and not WC, neither of them should HAVE any diseases in the first place!  That is a husbandry issue, unrelated to housing.  The worst disease of Ball Pythons, IBD, is spread through the air, so it wouldn't matter if the animals were housed together or not for an infected snake to pass the virus on to other animals in the same building.
> 
> Ball Pythons aren't cannibalistic except for the accident where two snakes had hold of the same prey item, and the larger one wound up swalling the smaller one along with the prey.  I keep some of my Boas in pairs, and they do just fine.  I separate them for feeding and put them back together.  Boas do seem to love to pile up together, no matter how much space you give them.  I don't recommend putting two adult males together during the breeding season becasue both male BP's and Boas will often fight, but female x female or female x male pairs will get along just fine.
> 
> pitbulllady


I have two Juvie Ball Pythons. One bumble bee morph, and the other is a cinnamon. Had them for about a year now. Neither have any diseases. They both eat fine, never missed a meal. So it would be aright if I separated them at feeding time then put them back in together?


----------



## Dyn (Aug 22, 2010)

not worth the risk no matter how small imo.


----------



## Redneck (Aug 22, 2010)

I have 2 BPs together right now.. They are normals.. One is an adult female.. The other is about a foot and a half.. Maybe 2 feet long..  They have been together for a while.. Never seen any type of aggression towards each other.. They even hide in the same hide.. The little once sits on the big one..


----------



## Toirtis (Aug 22, 2010)

No issues. Cannibalism is unbelievably rare in BPs, and even then typically only in recently-hatched juveniles under cramped conditions...in older specimens, it is unheard of.

As far as diseases go, so long as both snakes are long-term captives in your possession, there is no circumstance that one would pass anything on to the other. Although things like RIs can be transferred, if one snake has it in such a situation (lack of heat, excess humidity), the other is likely to already anyways.

Only two caveats here. Firstly, ensure that there is sufficient space for both animals. Secondly, feed them in separate containers...this is of importance, as there have been cases where two snakes latch on to the same prey item, and one snake swallows both the prey and part of the other snake, and it is invariably fatal for both snakes.

Would I do it? Yes, and I have. I base my opinions on a degree in herpetology and 36 years of herpetoculture, that has included keeping upwards of 80 BPs for close to 10 years.


----------



## Sleazoid (Aug 23, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies. Perhaps I might do this when they are older. They are still just a year old and I don't power feed. Thanks again.


----------



## jere000 (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't think it's worth it if you can buy the morph you can buy the cage it's that simple plus it's stressful for the animals, when they are curled together they are trying to dominate each other and whatever one's on top is most likely the dominate one which stresses the other one and can also cause it to go off feed which balls can be finicky to begin with.


----------



## tjmi2000 (Aug 23, 2010)

jere000 said:


> I don't think it's worth it if you can buy the morph you can buy the cage it's that simple


That is exactly the point!  Why drop the cash for a bumblebee and then risk losing it to something as stupid as an accidental feeding response?  Just because cannibalism is rare in BP's doesn't mean it doesn't happen.


----------



## Sleazoid (Aug 23, 2010)

tjmi2000 said:


> That is exactly the point!  Why drop the cash for a bumblebee and then risk losing it to something as stupid as an accidental feeding response?  Just because cannibalism is rare in BP's doesn't mean it doesn't happen.


Also true. I plan to buy another cinnamon morph, so I have a pair. Then I don't know what else I would buy to breed with my Bumble Bee. I am breeding for my own enjoyment and maybe trade some of the in the future for T's or whatever else. But I really want a Super Cinnamon Ball Python just for myself.


----------



## jere000 (Aug 23, 2010)

Chocoboizm said:


> Also true. I plan to buy another cinnamon morph, so I have a pair. Then I don't know what else I would buy to breed with my Bumble Bee. I am breeding for my own enjoyment and maybe trade some of the in the future for T's or whatever else. But I really want a Super Cinnamon Ball Python just for myself.


Sorry to say this but I'm pretty positive cinny to cinny is not how you get a super cinny you have to get 2 cinnamon pastels I've wanted one for the longest time till i moved on to boas.Also does anyone know why i can't make an introduction thread sorry to deviate away from the thread.


----------



## Sleazoid (Aug 23, 2010)

jere000 said:


> Sorry to say this but I'm pretty positive cinny to cinny is not how you get a super cinny you have to get 2 cinnamon pastels I've wanted one for the longest time till i moved on to boas.


Oh sorry, you are correct on that. Sorry for the confusion, then I guess I will be breeding my Cinnamon to a Pastel eh? What is a good morph to breed to a Bumblebee? Maybe if I dropped some money on a Clown the outcome could be worth it.


----------



## jere000 (Aug 23, 2010)

Chocoboizm said:


> Oh sorry, you are correct on that. Sorry for the confusion, then I guess I will be breeding my Cinnamon to a Pastel eh? What is a good morph to breed to a Bumblebee? Maybe if I dropped some money on a Clown the outcome could be worth it.


Drop your money on whatever you think would be cool i think getting a lesser for your bumblebee would be good but it's your choice and I'm not sure how you make a cinny pastel but i know a good forum you can join for BP's just let me know.


----------



## Jaymz Bedell (Aug 23, 2010)

I'd like to add that most times when snakes are curled up together in the same spot it's not an issue of dominance, it's simply the best place in the cage to be. it meets their needs so they both curl up there. this is from experience as well as personal communications with Dave and Tracy Barker quite a few years ago now.


----------

